
China is installing surveillance cameras outside people’s front doors - nicedicerice
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/27/asia/cctv-cameras-china-hnk-intl/index.html
======
a3n
"Winston Smith, present yourself in front of the telescreen!"

------
sharemywin
ummm...ring?

